# ok, i got a pic.



## Fox (Apr 21, 2004)

now, someone tell me what's wrong, and what to do...he's lethargic, and i netted him with no problem...i was going to take a pic of one of the healthy ones for comparison but they were so spirited that they bit a hole in the net big enough to make it useless for much but fishing out debris. cloudy eyes, the pic shows something may be odd about his gills, and it looks like he's got fin rot. the other 2 are beautiful, healthy and show no signs whatsoever of the affliction this one is dealing with. wierd.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Hi fox a member in the dutch section has got the same thing with his p's
and he tried everything but nothing seems to work.

touch me

We think its some sort of funges.
Created by organic substances in the water.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

to quote DonH, increase the water changes to 30% everyother day, add salt 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, do that consistantly for about a week, if no results put him in a hospital tank with some melafix, i haven't had to use melafix yet, but i hear very good things about it espessially with cotton eye and fungal disease.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Rikimaru said:


> Hi fox a member in the dutch section has got the same thing with his p's
> and he tried everything but nothing seems to work.
> 
> touch me
> ...










like we can actually read what that says


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

just trying to pronounce that sh*t cracked me up, but im easily amused. anyway, I had and sometimes still do have 1 red that gets a cloudy pupil in only one of it's eyes, it happens to be one of those weird pupils anyway( birth def?) but a bit of salt and frequent water changes seemed to work ok. I had some paragon II and some kanacyn avail. but never used it.good luck


----------



## Fox (Apr 21, 2004)

well, the pic was almost identical...but aside from that, it's the only sense i could make out of the thread.

thx anyway tho.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> Death in #'s Geplaatst op Oct 23 2004, 06:48 PM
> QUOTE (Rikimaru @ Oct 23 2004, 06:11 AM)
> Hi fox a member in the dutch section has got the same thing with his p's
> and he tried everything but nothing seems to work.
> ...


My intention wuz to show u the pic.
Soz bout that


----------



## Fox (Apr 21, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> > Death in #'s Geplaatst op Oct 23 2004, 06:48 PM
> > QUOTE (Rikimaru @ Oct 23 2004, 06:11 AM)
> > Hi fox a member in the dutch section has got the same thing with his p's
> > and he tried everything but nothing seems to work.
> ...


 yeh, i was suprised at how similar the pic was. thanks for posting the link ^_^

my fishie guy seems to be doing better after i added some salt and changed the water a few times. he's not fully recovered yet, but at least he's acting normal again and the cloud over his eyes has lessened. thanks all for your suggestions!


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Melafix work for me. I don't use nets try using a deep scoop or a container for catching your piranha.


----------

